# Time between blast cycle and bloods for TRT



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm on week 8, of a 16 week blast, with 500mg TE and 250 mg of NPP per w/.  I am also on TRT.  My question is, how long after my 16 week cycle, should my levels be back in the range of where they should be on my usual TRT dose of 100mg?  Should I take a good 4 weeks before attempting to do bloods?  After my 16th week, I plan on going back down to 100 mgs of Test C, which is my usual TRT protocol.  At my last blood work test, I took 200 mgs and waited 12 days to do bloods, and my levels came back at 475 for total test.  Any thoughts/recommendations?  Thanks.


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 15, 2017)

What are your levels on trt (100mg wk) ?  What I would do is after last injection wait two weeks before taking a trt shot. Then I would wait 10 days after that trt dose and then go back to regular schedule. Allow three weeks to pass on your trt dose once you are back on schedule and you will be good for bloods. You need a month and half for long esters with a Dose like this for a run that long.


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2017)

4 weeks is more than enough time.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 15, 2017)

BadBoys said:


> What are your levels on trt (100mg wk) ?  What I would do is after last injection wait two weeks before taking a trt shot. Then I would wait 10 days after that trt dose and then go back to regular schedule. Allow three weeks to pass on your trt dose once you are back on schedule and you will be good for bloods. You need a month and half for long esters with a Dose like this for a run that long.



Levels usually peak around 900 on 100,g.  At 200 mg it peaks at 1500.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 16, 2017)

Test seems too low. Is that on Test from the pharmacy?
!S!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 16, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Test seems too low. Is that on Test from the pharmacy?
> !S!



Yup, good ole Watson


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd go check your lipids before on your own back to the doc. Blasting can throw them off for a bit, but they eventually rebound when you go back to cruise.

If you have a swing from your blast, and they think it's your trt that's messing up your lipid profile, they might try to take you off.

Only way to tell is bloods. NPP shouldn't be to bad, but I'd still check.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 17, 2017)

I always keep 8 weeks between anything other that TRT and blood work. Never had a problem.


----------

